# UEFA Europa league 05 april



## OddsPoster (Apr 2, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
05 Apr 22:05 Metalist Kharkiv - Sporting Lisbon 2.10 3.40 3.40 +145  
05 Apr 22:05 Athletic Bilbao - FC Schalke 04 1.91 3.55 3.90 +151  
05 Apr 22:05 Valencia CF - AZ Alkmaar 1.50 4.00 6.75 +154  
05 Apr 22:05 Hannover 96 - Atletico Madrid 2.80 3.30 2.50 +150


----------



## BetAdvice (Apr 5, 2012)

Bilbao is ready to win Europe League. Athletic is now more confident.
They are not play good in Primera (They lost against Barcelona 2:0 at Nou Camp)
and they have a little chance to be 
in the first six teams, but they will take place in the final Copa del Rey
against Barca. Against Barcelona this weekend, Marcelo Bielsa has rested Llorente, 
Muniain, Amorebieu and it shows how important is their rematch against Schalke.
They are in the Europa League matches played 6 times with more than 3 goals.
Schalke has to attack from the 1st minute and we know how Athletic punished Schalke 
with counter attacks in the 1st leg.

My prediction: over 2.5 goals

Good luck!


----------

